# HP wireless lan got disabled



## shaheemadrid (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi 
here i m encountered with another problem wish u guys could help me out.I use an HP dv2000 laptop and i had switched off wlan once to conserve power.But now i even cant see an option to switch it on and the only options are to switch on bluetooth and switch all devices off.It is shown that wireless lan is diabled and to enable it from windows mobility center for which there are no options to switch on.So what should i do?????????????????????????


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if right click on the connection, does it have enable

also on most HP laptops there is a physical switch which turns the wireless on/off

or goto device manager

on XP
start>
control panel>
system>
hardware tab>
device manager button>

network adapters
click on the + sign

you should see the WLAN rightclick and enable

On vista 
start>
control panel>
system>
device manager button, should be listed on the left hand side>
network adapters
click on the + sign

you should see the WLAN rightclick and enable


----------



## shaheemadrid (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.But the problem is that everything under network adapters is enabled in device manager.What should i do next??????


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Also, please post a screen shot of what you are talking about when you say it's disabled.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Repeating etaf's points ...

There's a physical switch, right? Maybe a slide switch in the front; maybe a button at the keyboard's upper left? Does the wireless come on when you toggle it?

In Network Connections is the wireless connection enabled?


----------



## shaheemadrid (Jun 22, 2008)

@Terrynet
I had switched on the physical wireless button moreover its displayed that it has been disabled from windows mobility center.

Devices listed under network adapters are :
Bluetooth device(Personal area Network)
Bluetooth device(RFCOMM protocol TDI)
Intel PRO/wireless 3945BG Network connection
Marvell Yukon Ethernet controller

No devices marked with ! or ?.


----------



## shaheemadrid (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's the screenshot


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what happens when you click on the link - can you post a screen shot


----------



## shaheemadrid (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's the screenshot :


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

in device manager 
whats status is this device
Intel PRO/wireless 3945BG Network connection


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since those two HP annoyances can't agree, try one more thing, please.

In Network Connections right click on your wireless connection. If one of the options is 'Enable' select it.


----------



## shaheemadrid (Jun 22, 2008)

Pls see the screenshot for status. Also in network connections its already enabled.But under properties of intel wireless its written "allow the computer to turn off device to save power" which is ticked.Is this have something with our problem?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'd certainly uncheck the power saving option and see if that helps.


----------



## shaheemadrid (Jun 22, 2008)

Tried and restarted but no use.So i think i should take this to service centre since nothing seems to be working out.Thanks for your consideration anyways.


----------

